
Toyota uses open-source software in new approach to in-car tech - ALee
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-toyota-tech-idUSKBN18R1CW
======
om42
Looks like they're using Automotive Grade Linux
([https://www.automotivelinux.org/](https://www.automotivelinux.org/)) and
from their Members page looks like a lot of car manufacturers are supporting
it. AGL looks interesting, specially since Raspberry Pi 2/3 is part of the
supported hardware.

